# blade server or virtualization serve



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

hi guys,

i want to suggest my company to buy blade servers, but to save budget, my manager suggest virtualization servers.

can someone give me the + and - between blade and virtualization servers?

thank you guys, i really appreciate your help.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Virtual servers run inside virtualization software on a hardware server.
You can run One operating system as host and run multiple virtual servers
inside the software.
This saves money by running multiple servers on one set of hardware like
a blade server.
Some of the new hardware has enhancements that allows better use of the hardware
at the virtual machine level.
There are others but the major VM software makers are Microsoft and VMware.
Both AMD and Intel plus others are making VM compatable hardware.
You will need to check the hardware specs for the compatable hardware.


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

if i buy blade H-Chassis, which can hold 3 chassis, i.e A, B, C. if B is down, it is said that i only replace B with the new hardware, and Blade will auto configure it. is it true?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I believe that would be more dependent on what you are using to backup the
software on the server.
With a good scheduled backup,you should be able to swap the hardware,
restore the backup and keep running.


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

thx leroy, one last question, in the future, which is more applicable in facing the future needs, the virtualization or the blade?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Actually,when running virtual servers,both the hardware and software
will need to be upgraded at some point.
It really depends on your needs.
Hardware becomes outdated and new versions of operating systems
are released.
It depends on the demands on your servers.
If they are capable of doing what you need,then they don't need to be upgraded.


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

unfortunately, my servers hardware are outdated, it's 4 years old. we really want to replace all our servers. we have 24 servers and all are outdated.

we want to save space, and we're planning to minimize the servers into 4-5 servers. but we dont know which technology we want to use, virtualization or blade servers?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Maybe this will be somewhat helpful.....
http://www.hp.com/sbso/productivity/howto/it_server_virtualization/index.html


----------



## garfield1 (Jan 13, 2008)

hello there
i have a message coming up everytime when i turn my computer on
it is C:\Program Files\Symantec Antivirus\Rtvscan.exe
do you have any idea how to remove it or what is it
regards


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

garfield1 please post a new thread to get help with your problem.


----------



## garfield1 (Jan 13, 2008)

hello there
i have a message coming up everytime when i turn my computer on
it is C:\Program Files\Symantec Antivirus\Rtvscan.exe
do you have any idea how to remove it or what is it
regards


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

leroys1000 said:


> Maybe this will be somewhat helpful.....
> http://www.hp.com/sbso/productivity/howto/it_server_virtualization/index.html


one big WOW for u leroy, this explain bout VM, and i'm still looking for any article regarding blade.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

A blade server is basically standard server hardware,but it is in a smaller flat case.
The blades fit in a blade rack and the hieght of the blade case is determined by
how many mounting screws it is high.
1U,2U,3U etc.
It is called U because the shape of the mounting slots on the side is U shaped.


----------

